# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  مساعدة بحث بعنوان العقود التجارية الالكترونية

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى حضرت الاخوة والاخوات في منتدى الدكتورة شيماء عطا

ممكن مساعدتي في بحثي الذي بعنوان

العقود التجارية الالكترونية 

صياغتها واهميتها وجميع ماتتضمنه
وكذلك نموذج من عقد االكتروني


ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

